# STaSIS Engineering Audi TT-RS ECU Tune Now Available!



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

The STaSIS Engineering Audi TT-RS ECU tune is now available! 

I am sure the official announcement will follow soon. 

Resultant gains are: 

Power: +50 hp 
Torque: +75 ft-lb 

Price: $1495.00 

This is very interesting ...


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Whats the interesting part other than the price being a ripoff?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

I spoke with a rep on the phone about a week ago... 

They said they would be releasing something soon....


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

detuned apr/revo for a higher price yaya


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> detuned apr/revo for a higher price yaya


 The key differences are: 


The integrated warranty support between Audi and Stassis!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Audi will not warranty any drivetrain or engine failure if they know your car has been mapped by stasis or any other tuner.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Poverty said:


> Audi will not warranty any drivetrain or engine failure if they know your car has been mapped by stasis or any other tuner.


 Apparently, this is not the case with Stassis. My current understanding is that Stassis supplement the Audi warranty so that there is no gap in warranty coverage. This is understood between Audi and Stassis so that you can continue to get your services and warranty work completed by your participating Audi dealership.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> detuned apr/revo for a higher price yaya


 Revo is now owned by Stassis: *STaSIS and REVO Technik Join Forces*


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> Apparently, this is not the case with Stassis. My current understanding is that Stassis supplement the Audi warranty so that there is no gap in warranty coverage. This is understood between Audi and Stassis so that you can continue to get your services and warranty work completed by your participating Audi dealership.


 Only if Stasis foot the bill. Otherwise you are screwed.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^^ quoted for truth! I can't trust that promise.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

jpkeyzer said:


> Apparently, this is not the case with Stassis. My current understanding is that Stassis supplement the Audi warranty so that there is no gap in warranty coverage. This is understood between Audi and Stassis so that you can continue to get your services and warranty work completed by your participating Audi dealership.


 You're partly right. Stasis allegedly offers their own warranty on any engine failures that would be caused by their tune and denied by Audi factory warranty. Audi USA has plainly stated several times that they DO NOT have any special relationship with Stasis, the decision of any Audi dealer to offer Stasis products is purely an individual one. 
If paying what amounts to an extra $500 for an extended warranty on your tune sounds good to you, then go for it.


----------



## twin__turbo (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anybody had a bad warranty experience with a Stasis tuned car? I went with Dinan on my 335 and my M3 because of the warranty and also because they were installed by my selling dealer. My 335 had several problems (fuel pump, timing chain lubrication issue requiring engine tear down) and I never paid anything for the repairs. The same dealer also offers Stasis products and that was the direction I was leaning. Yes, it costs more but I definitely feel more comfortable with products that are dealer installed in case their are problems down the road.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

jpkeyzer said:


> The key differences are:
> 
> 
> The integrated warranty support between Audi and Stassis!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Audi clarified their position with Stasis late last year...


http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...rom-Audi-regarding-Stasis-(and-other-vendors)


----------



## twin__turbo (Apr 12, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Audi clarified their position with Stasis late last year...
> 
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...rom-Audi-regarding-Stasis-(and-other-vendors)


Thank you for the information. That pretty much spells it out.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Audi clarified their position with Stasis late last year...
> 
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...rom-Audi-regarding-Stasis-(and-other-vendors)


Copied below for ease of reference:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
Date: October 5, 2011

To: Dealer Principals, General Mgrs., Sales Mgrs., Service Mgrs., Parts Mgrs., CPO Mgrs., Warranty Administrators

From: Peter Donnellan; Mark Del Rosso

Subject: Aftermarket Vendors and the Audi Warranty Policy


Dear Audi Dealer:

Recently, there has been some discussion surrounding Audi dealer participation with aftermarket suppliers, particularly in regards to STaSIS Engineering, a company that is currently selling its products through more than 80 Audi Dealerships in North America. Audi believes that for some customers, the availability of aftermarket accessories at the dealership can help drive enthusiasm for our products. At the same time, our S and RS lines do fulfill most customers’ desires for added performance and custom features. For customers who do wish vehicle modifications offered by STaSIS through our dealers, we believe it is imperative to have a clear understanding of our mutual responsibilities.

Audi’s policy on aftermarket products and specifically STaSIS has been in place for some time: 

1.	Neither Audi of America, nor its affiliated companies, recognize ANY aftermarket supplier of performance parts as a “partner,” preferred vendor, or approved tuner. More specifically, no aftermarket supplier is currently approved, endorsed or otherwise sanctioned by Audi of America, or any of its affiliated companies. Regarding STaSIS, we have and will continue to work with them to make this clear in their marketing and communications. 

2.	Audi does not warrant any aftermarket parts, accessories, alterations, modifications or consequential damage to the vehicle due to modifications. We understand that STaSIS provides warranty coverage on its products that is comparable to Audi’s own coverage. While it is true that we specify in our warranty system when a car has been altered with STaSIS parts, this information is provided to enable faster diagnostic capability, better customer service and transfer of coverage to STaSIS if a claim is necessary. Through proper communication, we expect that under no circumstance will a customer be delayed or denied repair in situations involving STaSIS and Audi products when repair is appropriate. 


3.	Dealers that actively promote the sale of and/or installation of aftermarket parts to Audi-brand vehicles that are still under the manufacturer’s new car limited warranty, or under a certified pre-owned limited warranty MUST inform their customers that the addition of aftermarket parts and accessories may void such limited warranty as to any aspect of the vehicle which may have been affected by such alterations or modifications. In the case of STaSIS products, the customer may have rights under a STaSIS warranty. 

4.	Consistent with this, Audi cannot take responsibility for legal liabilities related to STaSIS or other supplier products. Audi of America may refuse to defend or indemnify Dealers where the sale and/or installation of ANY aftermarket tuning parts and accessories is a factor in a “lemon law” and/or warranty claim. Audi of America may also refuse to defend or indemnify such Dealers for product liability claims and may seek indemnification from such Dealer in the event that warranty or product liability claims are brought against Audi where the presence of such aftermarket parts may have reasonably contributed to the circumstances giving rise to such claims. In the case of STaSIS products, the Dealer is referred to the STaSIS Release of Liability document that requires customer signature at the sale of any STaSIS product.

5.	Of course neither Audi nor its dealers can participate in modifications of our vehicles that adversely affect compliance with safety or emissions regulations. This is reflected in Article 5 of the Audi Dealer Agreement Standard Provisions. 

Finally, the history that Audi of America enjoys with STaSIS has been and continues to be positive. We realize that a segment of the Audi customer base will continue to request customization of their Audi vehicles. Please be advised that those customers and Dealers that choose to use aftermarket parts from STaSIS need to be informed and understand the clear delineation between the responsibilities of Audi of America and those of STaSIS Engineering.

Please contact your local Audi representative if you have any questions regarding these matters.

Sincerely,



Mark del Rosso
Chief Operating Officer	

Peter Donnellan
Director After Sales

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Point 2 in the letter above provides the following information that makes STaSIS a very attractive option:



STaSIS provides warranty coverage on its products that is comparable to Audi’s own coverage.




Audi does specify in their warranty system when a car has been altered with STaSIS parts. This information is provided to enable faster diagnostic capability, better customer service and transfer of coverage to STaSIS if a claim is necessary.




Audi expects that under no circumstance will a customer be delayed or denied repair in situations involving STaSIS and Audi products when repair is appropriate.

The point is that warranty repair work is transparent to the Audi/STaSIS customer!


----------



## tfeldstein (May 31, 2012)

Yeah and having a Letter of Credit from Washington Mutual was the same as cash. The reality is that you are trading an obligation from a global corporate with a strong credit rating and decades of longevity for the bare promise of Stasis to fix your car? Does Statsis create a sinking fund or otherwise reserve for these costs? How much in warranty repairs can they really absorb before it renders them insolvent? Now sure, the Statsis warranty is better than nothing, and the fact that your dealer is sandwiched in the middle and has its reputation at stake helps too, but you are kidding yourself if you compare a Stasis (or Dinan) warranty with the one that comes from the MFR.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't believe people still drink the Stasis coolaid.

Go on AZ/QW Etc. and read some of the first hand accounts of what happens when you need for anything other than handing over money to them. :banghead:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

joneze93tsi said:


> Go on AZ/QW Etc. ...


AZ?

QW?

Do you have any links that you could provide?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

jpkeyzer said:


> AZ?
> 
> QW?
> 
> Do you have any links that you could provide?


AZ = Audizine
QW= Quattroworld


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

jpkeyzer said:


> AZ?
> 
> QW?
> 
> Do you have any links that you could provide?


He means http://audizine.com and http://quattroworld.com Those are other Audi forums and you can do a forum wide search for Stasis or Stasis Warranty and maybe find what he's referring to.

I still don't know which tune I'm going for so lets keep this discussion going. GIAC is local to me, have had several good reviews and have a program switcher out now. That's the one I'm leaning towards.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

does anyone have the actual dyno graphs so we can discuss the tune itself?

seems a little pricey but i'll wait for the graph to make a decision.

can't say i've heard of someone having an issue with stasis and then the company not covering damage from a tune. some case examples would be helpful.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

tfeldstein said:


> but you are kidding yourself if you compare a Stasis (or Dinan) warranty with the one that comes from the MFR.


Have you had either Stasis or Dinan? Do you have any personal experience in getting warranty work done by Stasis or Dinan? Are you basing these claims on anything other than a personal opinion?
I had 2 bmw 335i and had Dinan in both. During the time i had those cars I had 4 turbos and wastgates, 12 injectors, ignition coils, 2 clutches, 3 fuel pumps and at one point Dinan had my car picked up in Arizona and broiught to them in California to work on, then delivered back to my door, and I did not pay for any of the repairs or parts.(and it was not a hassle getting them to do it)
Fromo what I have found out, Stasis is like the Audi verison of Dinan. I do not know about stasis so iu can say how good or bad they are, but I can say Dinan was worth the extra cost. And that is from my own experience as opposed to something my third cousin heard from his nephew's neighbors hairsylists sons friends brother who once saw a BMW drive by.


----------



## twin__turbo (Apr 12, 2012)

Stasis rep. just emailed me and said the software for the TT RS was released today. It is just as jpkeyzer stated for power and price. The odd thing is that the rep. said the ECU had to be pulled and shipped to Stasis for programming. I would have thought the Audi dealership would have the ability to flash the ECU directly.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

twin__turbo said:


> I would have thought the Audi dealership would have the ability to flash the ECU directly.


Per Stasis, the relevant tools will eventually become available to the respective Audi/Stasis dealerships.

Shipping the ECU to Stasis is an initial temporary requirement. 

However, implemented through your Audi/Stasis dealership, you should have access to a loaner vehicle.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Poverty said:


> Audi will not warranty any drivetrain or engine failure if they know your car has been mapped by stasis or any other tuner.


Exactly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> Per Stasis, the relevant tools will eventually become available to the respective Audi/Stasis dealerships.
> 
> Shipping the ECU to Stasis is an initial temporary requirement.
> 
> However, implemented through your Audi/Stasis dealership, you should have access to a loaner vehicle.


I doubt audi will loan out a car F.O.C whilst waiting for a tune.

Some people still reading too much into the audi/stasis relationship. Nothing to do with Audi North America.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Poverty said:


> I doubt audi will loan out a car F.O.C whilst waiting for a tune.
> 
> Some people still reading too much into the audi/stasis relationship. Nothing to do with Audi North America.


Another "exactly". I don't understand where all these peeps are getting this info from. 

AoA has no relationship with Stasis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Poverty said:


> I doubt audi will loan out a car F.O.C whilst waiting for a tune.


When you are spending $1500.00 - yes you will.

This is one of the benefits of your local Audi dealership becoming a Stasis dealership and the customer service transparency offered to you as a Audi/Stasis customer.

In my short and painful tenure in life, I have come to realize (probably later than sooner given a choice), that in life you get exactly what you pay for.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

J662 said:


> I don't understand where all these peeps are getting this info from.


Scroll up and read thread entry number 17 that defines the exact relationship as defined by Audi of America.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Poverty said:


> Audi will not warranty any drivetrain or engine failure if they know your car has been mapped by stasis or any other tuner.





J662 said:


> Exactly.


Hence the Stasis warranty that is mapped directly to you Audi warranty.


Is there another tuner offering a better warranty than this?

Is there another tuner offering this transparency?

Is there another tuner with a direct relationship with you local Audi dealership?

Is there another tuner offering in-house training/support to your local Audi dealership?

I, for one, do not know - however, it is imperative that these questions be answered so that we all can benefit.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

You are still looking at this through rose colored glasses. Item 1 in the Audi letter clearly states that Audi USA does NOT have a special relationship with Stasis or any other aftermarket tuner. The rest only acknowledges that Stasis does have a relationship with some individual dealers. Any problems you might encounter after your tune will have to be worked out with your dealer and Stasis, Audi USA will not authorize warranty work on their coin that can be attributed to damage caused by a tune. There are three Audi dealers in Houston (including mine which is one of the top three sellers in the US) and none of them choose to be associated with Stasis. Bottom line is, the extra cost of the Stasis product is to cover their asses if their tune blows up your drivetrain. If paying for that possibility is worth it to you, go for it, but please quit thinking that Audi somehow endorses them when it's clearly stated in that letter that they don't. 
Having to remove the ECU and send it to them is exactly what is required by APR, GIAC, and Revo too. Arin of APR has explained why this is so since their tune came out, no one else has created some "magic bullet" that can program the ECU externally. I'm a firm believer that any tuner doesn't do much repeat business if they get a reputation for blowing up people's engines. Chances are any tune from a well known vendor will be within safe parameters and you'll be fine. I am also a firm believer though that if ANY part of your drivetrain does fail, Audi will blame it on the tune and rightfully so. You have essentially done brain surgery on your car and pushed it past "its safe operating parameters" per Audi's lawyers. No judge, jury, or arbitrator is going to need anymore than that as proof that the tune caused the damage. It's the chance you take if/when you start modding your car.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

mtbscoTT nailed it. STaSIS has its own warranty that they claim covers the same items as the factory warranty. They are not affiliated in any way with Audi.

It's just like the banks that set up a branch in a supermarket. Or a fast food place inside a gas station. They are renting space in the other store, they are not 'partners' or affiliated in any way. (although I suspect they pay something to be co-located and poach customers)

When I had my TT and TTS, the dealer suggested a local shop that carried APR products. I had great success and was very happy with the APR tune. If I still had my TT-RS, I would get the APR flash, no question. With the new R8, there is no way I'm messing with anything while it's under warranty. I'm willing to assume the risk with a TT variant, but not an R8. In other words, I'm comfortable risking a $4k or $5k engine, but not a $12k one! Your risk tolerance must be the deciding factor in how you modify your vehicle.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Per Stasis, you can take the car to the dealer and they will remove and send the ECU to Stasis. All reflashes and updates are free.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is an explanation of the warranty from Stasis:

STaSIS covers Signature Series products that are purchased and installed by an authorized STaSIS dealer for a total of 4 year or 50,000 miles matching the written coverage Audi would have provided had the vehicle not been modified.

When a customer returns our signed warranty form we in turn register that product with Audi and it is noted in the Audi SAGA system.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Quisp said:


> Here is an explanation of the warranty from Stasis:
> 
> STaSIS covers Signature Series products that are purchased and installed by an authorized STaSIS dealer for a total of 4 year or 50,000 miles matching the written coverage Audi would have provided had the vehicle not been modified.
> 
> When a customer returns our signed warranty form we in turn register that product with Audi and it is noted in the Audi SAGA system.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> Hence the Stasis warranty that is mapped directly to you Audi warranty.
> 
> 
> Is there another tuner offering a better warranty than this?
> ...



If you believe any of what you have wrote is a possibility, you have alot to learn about the VAG tuning world


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

if something breaks on your car with stasis tune unrelated to the tune this is what will happen:

audi: you have stasis tune, therefore you have td1 code, therefore you have no more warranty
stasis: sorry, but our tune did not cause that (fuel pump for example) to fail

and you will never get it fixed unless you pay


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> When you are spending $1500.00 - yes you will.
> 
> This is one of the benefits of your local Audi dealership becoming a Stasis dealership and the customer service transparency offered to you as a Audi/Stasis customer.
> 
> In my short and painful tenure in life, I have come to realize (probably later than sooner given a choice), that in life you get exactly what you pay for.


1500 is nothing, and the dealers own margin of that 1500 will be a hell of alot smaller


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Poverty said:


> If you believe any of what you have wrote is a possibility, you have alot to learn about the VAG tuning world


Poverty - please help enlighten me - seriously I need help with this!

This exactly why I posted this - I want to understand and make informed decisions.

If I am missing something - please let me know.

Can you answer my questions presented above?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> if something breaks on your car with stasis tune unrelated to the tune this is what will happen:
> 
> audi: you have stasis tune, therefore you have td1 code, therefore you have no more warranty
> stasis: sorry, but our tune did not cause that (fuel pump for example) to fail
> ...


WOW - has this happened?

Will Audi do this when the problem is fuel-pump related?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Poverty said:


> 1500 is nothing, and the dealers own margin of that 1500 will be a hell of alot smaller


The ECU round-trip takes 3 days apparently.

I do not believe my dealership will balk at providing a loaner for this time period.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> Poverty - please help enlighten me - seriously I need help with this!
> 
> This exactly why I posted this - I want to understand and make informed decisions.
> 
> ...


TDI Bart has summed it up pretty well with a good example.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

tdi-bart said:


> if something breaks on your car with stasis tune unrelated to the tune this is what will happen:
> 
> audi: you have stasis tune, therefore you have td1 code, therefore you have no more warranty
> stasis: sorry, but our tune did not cause that (fuel pump for example) to fail
> ...


This is exactly what will happen. Back when I had my VW GTI, a dealer tried to deny a timing chain warrant claim because I had an aftermarket exhaust.

And when I had my Subaru STi, even without an aftermarkeu reflash, the dealer tried to get me to admit to having a reflash in the past to avoid warranting an engine repair. It was actually pretty shady: they kept saying that they were having trouble communicating with the ecu, which they said meant it had or once had aftermarket software. They kept up the act until I pushed for them to spend time diagnosing the ECU problem and replacing it if necessary, at which point they stopped having the problem.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

tdi-bart said:


> if something breaks on your car with stasis tune unrelated to the tune this is what will happen:
> 
> audi: you have stasis tune, therefore you have td1 code, therefore you have no more warranty
> stasis: sorry, but our tune did not cause that (fuel pump for example) to fail
> ...


 
Has this happened to you? Has it happened to someone you know? Just wanted to know if this is experience or speculation


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Marty said:


> This is exactly what will happen. Back when I had my VW GTI, a dealer tried to deny a timing chain warrant claim because I had an aftermarket exhaust.
> 
> And when I had my Subaru STi, even without an aftermarkeu reflash, the dealer tried to get me to admit to having a reflash in the past to avoid warranting an engine repair. It was actually pretty shady: they kept saying that they were having trouble communicating with the ecu, which they said meant it had or once had aftermarket software. They kept up the act until I pushed for them to spend time diagnosing the ECU problem and replacing it if necessary, at which point they stopped having the problem.


Was that a Stasis tune or ?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Quisp said:


> Was that a Stasis tune or ?


Nope, but it's just a general example of how a dealer can handle an engine warranty repair when there is an aftermarket tune on the car.

Maybe if the Audi dealer and the Stasis dealer are one in the same, then you may have a better chance of things working out okay, but I wouldn't bet on it...


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

OK, we know that can happen with a tune, but we are talking about Stasis specifically. would be great to hear from people who have Stasis and how it went for them taking the car in for work.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Quisp said:


> OK, we know that can happen with a tune, but we are talking about Stasis specifically. would be great to hear from people who have Stasis and how it went for them taking the car in for work.


I'd like to hear from those folks as well. I bet it's a very small pool, though (the folks that have STaSiS tunes, and have had a big enough hardware problem to have to invoke the STaSiS warranty, and are online and willing to share the experience).


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm surprised this thread has gone on this long. Jeez, if any of you want to purchase the Stasis tune, why do you need our (this forum's) endorsement?
My candid appraisal of this thread is that a majority here think it's overpriced and that the "relationship" with some Audi dealers has dubious value, but why should that stop you from spending YOUR money. Do it and be glad.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> why do you need our (this forum's) endorsement?


Input yes, endorsement no.



mtbscoTT said:


> Do it and be glad.


Agreed, but only once researched properly.

Once all the content and info is collected, decisions can be made.

Cold hard facts always help, as do opinions - they just get prioritized differently.

The effort is to sort fact from opinion.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> My candid appraisal of this thread is that a majority here think it's overpriced and that the "relationship" with some Audi dealers has dubious value.


+1



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jpkeyzer:

For what it's worth. I went with GIAC because they are software experts. That is specifically what they do and it's their core competency. Frankly, when I select someone to do something I want the expert not the one that claims to dabble in multiple areas. I'm not saying necessarily that Stasis or APR dabbles in software but it's not their core competency...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

jpjeyzer said it very well. Not looking for anyones blessings or endorsements. I am new to Audi and the various tunes for them. My experience has been with BMWs for the last 9 years. When I decided to get a tune I did my research on what was available and pros and cons for each. Then I made the unpopular decision to go with Dinan(overpriced not as much power as some of the others but had a warranty very much like Stasis warranty) It turned out to be a very good move for me because of all the repairs that were necessary on the car and I did not have to pay anything out of pocket for them. (The 335s that i had were not the engineering perfection tha some of the press made them out to be and after starting what turned out to be a 3 year class action. I still got another one, bought Steve Dinans car which would have kicked my stock TT RS)
I tune my car for me not for everyone else but I like to make a smart decision and use all the info i can to make the best choice based on my driving and what I want from the tune.
I have not really heard anything bad about APR or GIAC, and the only bad thing I have heard about stasis is the cost and the opinions of the warranty. The cost is fairly close to the other tunes, and I am still comparing output numbers. 
It may sound like I am getting pissy but I am not . I am trying to sort out what is fact, what is opinion and what is speculation when I read a post which is why I ask.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

APR and GIAC are the best VW/Audi tuners out there, IMO based on following their stuff over the last ~12 years. I ran a few GIAC chips back in the day on my old 1997 VW GTI VR6: one for the original naturally-aspirated engine, and one that was tuned for a supercharger kit for the car.

If I had to choose a tune for my TT-RS right now, I'd go with APR. What I like about them is they make their own in-house stage 2 / stage 3 kits across a wide variety of motors with high-end hardware that really push the limits of the engines. I feel like that should give them a great deal of experience that's valuable for perfecting even a basic stage 1 tune. 

But at this point I've pretty much decided to wait for the stage 3 kit, since I know I'll be bored with the stage 1 before long...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> APR and GIAC are the best VW/Audi tuners out there, IMO based on following their stuff over the last ~12 years. I ran a few GIAC chips back in the day on my old 1997 VW GTI VR6: one for the original naturally-aspirated engine, and one that was tuned for a supercharger kit for the car.
> 
> If I had to choose a tune for my TT-RS right now, I'd go with APR. What I like about them is they make their own in-house stage 2 / stage 3 kits across a wide variety of motors with high-end hardware that really push the limits of the engines. I feel like that should give them a great deal of experience that's valuable for perfecting even a basic stage 1 tune.
> 
> But at this point I've pretty much decided to wait for the stage 3 kit, since I know I'll be bored with the stage 1 before long...


So you chip your cars? And you're not concerned about increased CO2 and other emissions when running the engine beyond it's rated power?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> So you chip your cars? And you're not concerned about increased CO2 and other emissions when running the engine beyond it's rated power?


What's great about keeping the OEM emission system intact (even with a chip) is that you only increase emissions *when you're using the additional power*. This would be similar to a valve on your exhaust where you only bypassed the cats when you floored it, and not the other 99% of the time in a daily driver.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> What's great about keeping the OEM emission system intact (even with a chip) is that you only increase emissions *when you're using the additional power*. This would be similar to a valve on your exhaust where you only bypassed the cats when you floored it, and not the other 99% of the time in a daily driver.


Ahh excellent point. Just like the cats, my car has zero change in emissions when the ignition switch is off


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Ahh excellent point. Just like the cats, my car has zero change in emissions when the ignition switch is off


Right, 'cause when you're cruising on the highway steady-state at 70 mph for an hour straight continuously spitting out the emissions equivalent of 100 cars on the road, that bit of steady exhaust drone sound is really worth it, I'm sure. :what:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

if your concerned about the eco ****, go buy a bike and get off the forums and stop driving, and wasting our time with that stupid ****. For ****s sake, this is an auto enthusiasts site, not some tree hugger society.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Dan.S said:


> if your concerned about the eco ****, go buy a bike and get off the forums and stop driving, and wasting our time with that stupid ****. For ****s sake, this is an auto enthusiasts site, not some tree hugger society.


So everything is just black or white with no shades of gray, eh? Apparently either you can't care less about anything other than your own car's performance, or you should get off the forums. 

Anyway, feel free to ignore my posts, since nobody's making you read them. Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

If i am seeing things correctly GIAC and Stasis have similar hp and torque gains. The numbers that stasis posted are at the crank and using 91 octane. The GIAC is a good tune, the throttle is less drastic and the car pulls strong even up at 80 or 90mph like it has much more power to go.
The problem is that I have bad luck with cars. Somethig always seems to happen and it may seem like it is something i am doing but it isnt and the bmw service dpeartments will back me on that. if it wassnt for bad luck i would have no luck. With that in mind i i can get some type of warranty that covers the car with the tune and it is only $400 more that is where i will go. I already talked to my delaerhsip and they have worked with them in the past and had no problems. The car will bo parked for about a week from start to finish and they are even giving me a loaner.
Nothing bad about the GIAC tune, I am just one of those people who likes to have some type of warranty for myself and if I should sell the car.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Marty said:


> So everything is just black or white with no shades of gray, eh? Apparently either you can't care less about anything other than your own car's performance, or you should get off the forums.
> 
> Anyway, feel free to ignore my posts, since nobody's making you read them. Oh, and welcome to the forum.


No, I actually dont give a flying **** what my car does to the environment. And I am fairly certain 99% of the people on here (or any auto enthusiast site) couldn't give two ****s either.

Seeing as my car is probably one of the least environmentally polluting machines that I see around every day, you cant convince me its a massive catastrophy, sorry pal, facts are facts. 

As soon as you get off of your environmental pedestal and look around, you might see that as well.

The environment will be around long after you and I are gone for better or worse so I choose to live the way I chose with all guns blazing. 

If you want to preach enviro crap, do it to others that actually give a damn, because your the only one here.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Dan.S said:


> No, I actually dont give a flying **** what my car does to the environment. And I am fairly certain 99% of the people on here (or any auto enthusiast site) couldn't give two ****s either.
> 
> Seeing as my car is probably one of the least environmentally polluting machines that I see around every day, you cant convince me its a massive catastrophy, sorry pal, facts are facts.
> 
> ...


:facepalm:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Quisp said:


> The GIAC is a good tune, the throttle is less drastic and the car pulls strong even up at 80 or 90mph like it has much more power to go. ... Nothing bad about the GIAC tune, I am just one of those people who likes to have some type of warranty for myself and if I should sell the car.


Quisp - after migrating from a GIAC tune to a Stasis tune you will be uniquely qualified to compare! Good for you!



Quisp said:


> ... i can get some type of warranty that covers the car with the tune and it is only $400 more that is where i will go.


Agreed! I would still love to know if any of there other tuners offer a similar warranty?? Can any other ECU-tuned owners comment?



Quisp said:


> The car will bo parked for about a week from start to finish and they are even giving me a loaner.


A loaner car for the week! Wow - one of the benefits of completing this through an Audi/Stasis dealer!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I was told that MTM offers a similar "warranty" ...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Quisp said:


> If i am seeing things correctly GIAC and Stasis have similar hp and torque gains. The numbers that stasis posted are at the crank and using 91 octane. The GIAC is a good tune, the throttle is less drastic and the car pulls strong even up at 80 or 90mph like it has much more power to go.
> The problem is that I have bad luck with cars. Somethig always seems to happen and it may seem like it is something i am doing but it isnt and the bmw service dpeartments will back me on that. if it wassnt for bad luck i would have no luck. With that in mind i i can get some type of warranty that covers the car with the tune and it is only $400 more that is where i will go. I already talked to my delaerhsip and they have worked with them in the past and had no problems. The car will bo parked for about a week from start to finish and they are even giving me a loaner.
> Nothing bad about the GIAC tune, I am just one of those people who likes to have some type of warranty for myself and if I should sell the car.


If you switch to STaSiS, what are you going to do with your old GIAC tune? Do they let you resell it and transfer it to another person's TT-RS?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Does anyone have actual number or better yet a power/torque curve for the stasis tune yet?

So far nothing on their website....opcorn:


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Marty said:


> If you switch to STaSiS, what are you going to do with your old GIAC tune? Do they let you resell it and transfer it to another person's TT-RS?


Please correct me if I'm wrong, but in the past I believe what Stasis was selling for the TT WAS the GIAC tune - have they developed their own ECU flash specifically for the TTRS? 

Just my 2 cents, but it's clear that for the last 3 years Stasis has been concentrating on establishing relationships with Audi dealerships around the US so that you buy a Stasis-modified car as a new car directly from the delaer. Their higher prices are just an insurance premium that essentially supplements the OEM warranty. I believe the concept is that you get a "tuner" car with the peace of mind of dealer/factory warranty and service. 

This makes sense if you value that peace of mind with a certain financial premium AND the warrantly coverage for Stasis mods is indeed seamless. It is this second point that has engendered skepticism, but without horror stories to sustantiate this concern, it starts to drift into paranoia or just ill-will towards Stasis.

P.S.I originally planned to buy my 2009 TT as a Statis Touring model, but they didn't have a package for the 2.0 quattro and I wasn't crazy about the look of the wheels (although they were forged Champions and were/are among the lightest 19 X 9 wheels available). 

I eventually went the non-warranty APR, HRE, Eibach, Forge BBK route on my own, but would consider Stasis (even with a premium) if they had a package that I liked.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TT412GO said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but in the past I believe what Stasis was selling for the TT WAS the GIAC tune - have they developed their own ECU flash specifically for the TTRS?


Given their merger with Revo last year I'd guess it's a Revo tune.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/477303-It-s-official-Revo-and-Stasis-are-merging


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Marty said:


> APR and GIAC are the best VW/Audi tuners out there, IMO based on following their stuff over the last ~12 years. I ran a few GIAC chips back in the day on my old 1997 VW GTI VR6: one for the original naturally-aspirated engine, and one that was tuned for a supercharger kit for the car.
> 
> If I had to choose a tune for my TT-RS right now, I'd go with APR. What I like about them is they make their own in-house stage 2 / stage 3 kits across a wide variety of motors with high-end hardware that really push the limits of the engines. I feel like that should give them a great deal of experience that's valuable for perfecting even a basic stage 1 tune.
> 
> But at this point I've pretty much decided to wait for the stage 3 kit, since I know I'll be bored with the stage 1 before long...


I was out in a APR Stage 3 development car 2 days ago and my word it is QUICK! Like really really quick, and best of all the engine bay still looks OEM, it still drives around town like OEM, and the low end torque is like OEM. So ATM nothing at all has been lost at the bottom, but you have gained massively at the top.

And best of all they still have loads of plans for the kit, and theres still another substantial power hike to come from what Ive tested!

You are looking at a car that will do 30-130mph in about 9/10 secs in a manual car, and even faster in a s-tronic.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

I see it like this, and this is how things happen quite regularly.

You buy a stasis tune for your audi from audi.

The cars fine for the next 3 months, but then all of a sudden starts running like ****. Big missfires, car no longer pulling hard whilst on a run.

You take the car back to audi for diagnostic. Audi check it over, and cant find anything obvious. They check the basics and they all come back fine, pcv, spark plugs, coil packs etc.

To take diagnostic further, audi now have to flash the car back to stock software, as thats what their diagnostic systems were built around. No good them trying to attempt diagnostic on the tune, as they dont know what values to expect, or what they should be.

The car has been flashed back to stock, and low and behold the car now runs fine. They roadtest the car for a while and all is kosher.

They then ring you up, and they say "sir, your car is ready for collection, it was the tune that was causing it" .

You then turn up and ask why was the car running fine for 3 months previous. They explain that theres nothing they can do further as the car runs as it should on the audi specififcation, and if theres anything further to take it up with stasis direct effectively wiping their hands of the problem.

Stasis pull in the car to one of their agents, re-apply the map, and it runs like crap again. They are unable to find the root cause. After a few weeks of the car being at the dealers, stasis may rewrite a new map for the car to see how they get on. Things remain the same are stasis are now adamant its the car and not their software and that the car should go back to audi. Audi dont want to know and stasis cant rectify the issue and you are stuck in the middle!

This is whats happened to my friends in-warranty TSI, which has a revo tune, done by the supplying main dealer. They have blamed the mods and have wiped their hands off any responsibility. The tuner says its the car. Hes now selling it. :screwy:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Poverty said:


> I see it like this, and this is how things happen quite regularly.
> 
> You buy a stasis tune for your audi from audi.
> 
> ...


What you describe here is not Stasis-specific but can be used to describe what could happen with any tuner out there!



Poverty said:


> Stasis pull in the car to one of their agents ...


The major difference is right here, there is no separate agent, this is the dealership you purchased the vehicle from - one and the same!

As an Audi/Stasis dealership (and a Stasis warranty mapped to your Audi warranty) how is it possible that the issue would not be both covered by a warranty and then resolved in a fashion that is absolutely transparent to you?

This, in a nutshell, is the huge attraction to a Stasis tune.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> What you describe here is not Stasis-specific but can be used to describe what could happen with any tuner out there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's not tuner specific at all.

Audi and stasis warranty are separate and not linked. If you google this its pretty clear that if Audi have wiped their hands off the car, stasis will ask you to take the car to one of their agents....

But what needs to be clear is that Audi techs don't have greater expertise in diagnosing modified cars. If the car works like it should with OEM software their job is done. Audi tech in Germany will tell them there's nothing further to do and wipe their hands.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

jpkeyzer said:


> This, in a nutshell, is the huge attraction to a Stasis tune.


Except for the part where it's a REVO tune... yuck.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

TT412GO said:


> Just my 2 cents, but it's clear that for the last 3 years Stasis has been concentrating on establishing relationships with Audi dealerships around the US so that you buy a Stasis-modified car as a new car directly from the delaer. Their higher prices are just an insurance premium that essentially supplements the OEM warranty. I believe the concept is that you get a "tuner" car with the peace of mind of dealer/factory warranty and service.
> 
> This makes sense if you value that peace of mind with a certain financial premium AND the warrantly coverage for Stasis mods is indeed seamless. It is this second point that has engendered skepticism, but without horror stories to sustantiate this concern, it starts to drift into paranoia or just ill-will towards Stasis.


This is my current understanding.



Poverty said:


> Audi and stasis warranty are separate and not linked.


The Audi and Stasis warranties separate but mapped. 



Poverty said:


> ... if Audi have wiped their hands off the car, stasis will ask you to take the car to one of their agents...


This is incorrect. With an Audi/Stasis dealer (i.e. and Audi dealership that has become Stasis dealer and certified), there would be nowhere to take the vehicle - it would already be there. The Audi dealership is the Stasis agent. In other words, either the Audi warranty or the Stasis warranty covers the issue. It is seamless and transparent to you, the Audi/Stasis customer.



Poverty said:


> But what needs to be clear is that Audi techs don't have greater expertise in diagnosing modified cars.


This too is incorrect. To become a Stasis dealer, the Audi techs need to go through training to become Stasis certified.

Also recognize that diagnosis and troubleshooting is completely integrated with an Audi/Stasis dealer per Audi's own correspondence below (see thread entry no 17):

Audi understands that STaSIS provides warranty coverage on its products that is comparable to Audi’s own coverage. While it is true that we specify in our warranty system when a car has been altered with STaSIS parts, this information is provided to enable faster diagnostic capability, better customer service and transfer of coverage to STaSIS if a claim is necessary. Through proper communication, we expect that under no circumstance will a customer be delayed or denied repair in situations involving STaSIS and Audi products when repair is appropriate."



Marty said:


> Except for the part where it's a REVO tune... yuck.


Marty - what do you mean? Would you mind expanding on this?

My current understanding, per the June issue of the Audi Driver magazine, is that REVO have been implementing ECU tunes since 2002. Apparently, REVO have 430 dealers across 35 countries and have in excess of 75000 vehicles using their software! They are now owned by Stasis Engineering.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> This is my current understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have missed my point. When the Audi techs at your dealership get stuck on something, they turn to Audi tech support in Germany. They have nothing to do with stasis and will wipe their hands.

Also the stasis training will be what a half day course? Nothing meaningful can be learnt in that duration of these complex new ecu's.

Go for it by all means but don't fall for the marketing that somehow by only Audi working on your car you will have superior diagnostic skills to hand because it's simply not true. Anyone who has dealt with VAG over the years knows this.

Personally I'd save the extra money.

P.S

I used to have a Revo tune on my car, but made the switch over. Alot of people in the UK following suit.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Poverty said:


> I used to have a Revo tune on my car, but made the switch over. Alot of people in the UK following suit.


Poverty - thanks for the input. Why did you switch from REVO to APR?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

jpkeyzer said:


> Poverty - thanks for the input. Why did you switch from REVO to APR?


why do you think?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Issam Abed said:


> why do you think?


Why do you think?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

jpkeyzer said:


> Marty - what do you mean? Would you mind expanding on this?


I follow the UK forums in addition to the US forums, and I don't have a great impression of REVO tunes from reading various folks experience with them on the UK forums for the TT-RS (they're constantly trying to tweak the tunes to run correctly, and have to tweak them again when the environment changes).

One of my close friends purchased a REVO tune for his Golf, and not it stutters occasionally at full throttle. He's tried to contact REVO about it, but they've yet to contact him back. A little research on his part online, and he found others with similar issues.

Again, it's just my impression...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Marty said:


> Why do you think?


I can only imagine it was something similar to what a few have experienced. Poor customer support and customer humiliation are 2 key points I can think of.
APR does not care what you say about them online , if you have a problem with an APR product , they will make sure you get the help you need and the product you paid for running correct on your vehicle.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I will let you know how it goes. My car goes in to the dealer today to have teh ECU pulled and sent to Stasis. Should have it back early next week. Willl post back after I pick up the car.
If anyone lives near Jersey and is thinking about Stasis, they are giving 25% off at Waterfest, no install charge and flash it at Waterfest.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I was going to go but it conflicts with a golf tourney. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> I follow the UK forums in addition to the US forums, and I don't have a great impression of REVO tunes from reading various folks experience with them on the UK forums for the TT-RS (they're constantly trying to tweak the tunes to run correctly, and have to tweak them again when the environment changes).
> 
> One of my close friends purchased a REVO tune for his Golf, and not it stutters occasionally at full throttle. He's tried to contact REVO about it, but they've yet to contact him back. A little research on his part online, and he found others with similar issues.
> 
> Again, it's just my impression...


I've had REVO on my 2001 TT for 9 years without incident. SSI auto was always very responsive.


----------



## jzra (May 19, 2011)

And what about if a problem happens but it´s not related to ECU modification? Audi will not cover the problem neither the STaSIS or any other tuning company.

I had a problem with my gearbox not related to ECU tuning (car was running with stock map) but now with TD1 codes that all Audi dealers can discover if the car is tuned or not they refused the warranty.

With TD1 codes I can´t see a way to keep tuning cars while still on warranty.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> Poverty - thanks for the input. Why did you switch from REVO to APR?


misfires, soft limp modes, customer service


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

jzra said:


> And what about if a problem happens but it´s not related to ECU modification? Audi will not cover the problem neither the STaSIS or any other tuning company.
> 
> I had a problem with my gearbox not related to ECU tuning (car was running with stock map) but now with TD1 codes that all Audi dealers can discover if the car is tuned or not they refused the warranty.
> 
> With TD1 codes I can´t see a way to keep tuning cars while still on warranty.


 
Depending on what was wrong with the gearbox they can attribute that to a tune pretty easily. Excessive stress due to increased boost or other factors of the tune.

If it is not related to the tune then it should be under the audi warranty. Should be, I do not know for sure since this is my first audi. It worked that way with BMW so I am guessing it would be the same but it is only a guess.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Although this has been rehashed many times here, I'll throw it out one more time. When you put an aftermarket tune on your car's ECU, you have essentially done brain surgery on your car. A manufacturer can pretty much deny any drivetrain related warranty repairs simply by claiming that the buyer "altered the safe operating parameters of the drivetrain by modifying the ECU." No judge, jury, or arbitrator would require much more than that as "proof" that the tune caused the damage.
The MAGNUSON-MOSS warranty act frequently cited was meant to make product manufacturers own up to their responsibilities to cover normal use of their items. It was never meant to cover anything that had been modified. I would hope Stasis's extra warranty is made to cover any drivetrain issues that might occur because of the power boost, not just engine components themselves. It's all kind of related you know.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*STaSIS Flashes Available at Waterfest in NJ on July 21st & 22nd!*

I am signing up and plan on providing a full review! 

Anyone else going? 

Hope to see you there!

*STaSIS Flashes Available at Waterfest in NJ on July 21st & 22nd!*


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

jpkeyzer said:


> I am signing up and plan on providing a full review!
> 
> Anyone else going?
> 
> ...


Let us know what tuner actually wrote the tune you'll be running when you find out! (GIAC? APR? Revo? Other?)


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

jpkeyzer said:


> I am signing up and plan on providing a full review!
> 
> Anyone else going?
> 
> ...


I was supposed to be there but a golf tourney is getting in the way. We should hook up though and compare things afterwards. Have a great time and enjoy the new ponies!


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

My ECU is at Stasis right now. As far as I know it is their own tune, not GIAC. 
Should have it back Monday or Tuesday. Will post my impressions when i get it back.
Wanted to dyno before i got it but wasnt able to.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I am at a loss. This is compkletely unfu*&ingbelievable. My ECU got to Stasis and apparantly wehen the GIAC flash was put in they physically damaged the ECU when they were removing it. With it having physical damage Stasis cant warranty it. 
When I picked up the car after the GIAC install the guy at the shop even said he had a hell of a time getting the ecu out. Had to pry it out and break it free from the glue that was used to hold it in. I was going to look at it but I couldnt get the damn wipers off, then i has it reflashed and take tot the dealer where they removed the ECU and sent it off.
I am so fricking pissed. Was goping to stasis so I wold hbe able to have some warranty, buit thanks to ****ty work at a local shop I donthave that option anymore.
Does anyone know iof it is possible to get a new ECU for one of these cars? Maybe I can get a new one and start over or ....
I have no idea. My ECU is in California, my car is at the delaer and my mind went out the window.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. 

Lead times on ECU's are apparently very long.

So stasis are flashing GIAC maps?

Should have gone APR dude! They have all the proper tools for this.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

P.s

So much for that stasis warranty, not worth the paper it's written on its seems by this.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Quisp said:


> I am at a loss. This is compkletely unfu*&ingbelievable. My ECU got to Stasis and apparantly wehen the GIAC flash was put in they physically damaged the ECU when they were removing it. With it having physical damage Stasis cant warranty it.
> When I picked up the car after the GIAC install the guy at the shop even said he had a hell of a time getting the ecu out. Had to pry it out and break it free from the glue that was used to hold it in. I was going to look at it but I couldnt get the damn wipers off, then i has it reflashed and take tot the dealer where they removed the ECU and sent it off.
> I am so fricking pissed. Was goping to stasis so I wold hbe able to have some warranty, buit thanks to ****ty work at a local shop I donthave that option anymore.
> Does anyone know iof it is possible to get a new ECU for one of these cars? Maybe I can get a new one and start over or ....
> I have no idea. My ECU is in California, my car is at the delaer and my mind went out the window.


Wait: just because the ECU housing is damaged, they won't honors the ENTIRE STaSiS warranty related to the tune?? I could see them not honoring an ECU failure, but not say a mechanical failure!

That sucks big time... 

If I were you, I'd push for the GIAC installer to remedy this, since they damaged your car during work.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Marty said:


> Wait: just because the ECU housing is damaged, they won't honors the ENTIRE STaSiS warranty related to the tune?? I could see them not honoring an ECU failure, but not say a mechanical failure!
> 
> That sucks big time...
> 
> *If I were you, I'd push for the GIAC installer to remedy this, since they damaged your car during work.*


Shouldnt this be stasis job?

Hes dealing with stasis, and sub contracted the work out to GIAC. The customer should deal with stasis who then deals with GIAC themselves


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Quisp said:


> I am at a loss. This is compkletely unfu*&ingbelievable. My ECU got to Stasis and apparantly wehen the GIAC flash was put in they physically damaged the ECU when they were removing it. With it having physical damage Stasis cant warranty it.
> When I picked up the car after the GIAC install the guy at the shop even said he had a hell of a time getting the ecu out. Had to pry it out and break it free from the glue that was used to hold it in. I was going to look at it but I couldnt get the damn wipers off, then i has it reflashed and take tot the dealer where they removed the ECU and sent it off.
> I am so fricking pissed. Was goping to stasis so I wold hbe able to have some warranty, buit thanks to ****ty work at a local shop I donthave that option anymore.
> Does anyone know iof it is possible to get a new ECU for one of these cars? Maybe I can get a new one and start over or ....
> I have no idea. My ECU is in California, my car is at the delaer and my mind went out the window.


Quisp - so sorry to hear about this!




Marty said:


> If I were you, I'd push for the GIAC installer to remedy this, since they damaged your car during work.


Absolutely agreed!




Poverty said:


> Shouldnt this be stasis job?
> 
> Hes dealing with stasis, and sub contracted the work out to GIAC. The customer should deal with stasis who then deals with GIAC themselves


This is a migration from a GIAC tune to a Stasis tune.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Stasis did not do anything wrong! wow, everyone wants to jump on Stasis but they have not done anything bad.
They received a damaged ECU, they did not do the damage nor was it someone they sub out to. They are being nice about the whole thing.
This was done by the tuning shop that did the GIAC flash. I did not know it was this bad until the unit got to Stasis for them to flash. They did not do anything wrong. They havent put the flash on the ecu or anythinng else, they just had it shipped to them from my dealership.

Let me review.
Took my car to a local tuner who handles a tune, we will call it tune A .
They removed the ECU to do the initial tune A flash.
They said that had to pry it out of the car becauseit was glued and it was rough.
Durig that removal they damaged the ECU but I did not know to what extent becasue i could not get the wipers off to look. 
2 days later a different company came out with their tune, call it tune B and I decided to go with them. They agreed to reflash the ecu when they got it not knowing that it had been damaged.
Went to tuining shop to have tune A removed.
Took the car to Audi dealer to have ecu removed and sent to tune B for thier flash
Tune B received ECU and it was physically damaged and although it may be able to be flashed they are not comfortable warrantying it because of the damage and I can not blame them. The ECU has screwdriver pry marks, gouges and gaps in the casing.
Tune B was not installed because of the damage done to the ECU by the shop installing tune A

Hopefuly that did not make it more confusing but the companies did not do the damage. It was a shop that sells the tune for Tune A.


Let me repeat for all you that seem to have a bug up your ass about stasis.
They did nothing wrong!!! They just got the ECU and saw the shape it was in. They have not touched the car.

The damage was done by the local shop doing the other tune.

The Stasis warranty and them standing behind it has abosolutely nothing to do with this. I am not sure how that even came up with this situation. They cant warranty anything they have not worked on yet.
Stasis is not flashing GIAC maps. this is two seperate events and I was switching from GIAC to Stasis. 
Stasis did not sub this out to anyone. I had a GIAC tune, then decided to get Stasis instead. they are unrelated.
Am i not amaking any sense or what is up. Why is this getting lost in traanslation somewhere?
Was chaning from one tune to another. Nothing to do with each other.
I agree that I will probably have to take this up with the local shop that did the work for GIAC since GIAC was not the ones who damaged the ECU but it was the shop they have their arrangement with. 
Will see how this preogresses but let me say one more time
STASIS DID NOT DO ANYTHING WRONG!
GIAC did not do the damage either, it was a shop that handles the GIAC product that damaged the ECU

Maybe I posted the problem to the wrong thread and I apologize for the confusion. I put it here because I said I would report back when I got the Stasis tune but that is now on hold until I can figure out how to best handle this.

If you have any questions ask them but dont jump to conclusions. If i am not making sense tell me and I will correct it but no matter what can we stick to facts and not jump to conclusions and condemn either company.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

why would you bother changing from giac to stasis and paying twice, i doubt there is much difference if any at all


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Quisp said:


> Stasis did not do anything wrong! wow, everyone wants to jump on Stasis but they have not done anything bad.
> They received a damaged ECU, they did not do the damage nor was it someone they sub out to. They are being nice about the whole thing.
> This was done by the tuning shop that did the GIAC flash. I did not know it was this bad until the unit got to Stasis for them to flash. They did not do anything wrong. They havent put the flash on the ecu or anythinng else, they just had it shipped to them from my dealership.
> 
> ...




Your post about your troubles wasn't very clear hence the confusion


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

tdi-bart said:


> why would you bother changing from giac to stasis and paying twice, i doubt there is much difference if any at all


GIAC $1150
Stasis $1495 (25% off at Waterfest = $1120.50 means it is less than GIAC) and warranty

Difference is $345, not twice as much


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Poverty said:


> Your post about your troubles wasn't very clear hence the confusion


 
My apologies, I was somewhat pissed and hammering the keys. I hope that it is a bit more clear with the follow up.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Quisp said:


> Stasis $1495 (25% off at Waterfest = $1120.50 means it is less than GIAC) and warranty


And just to reiterate this is a Stasis warranty; that is a factory-matching warranty.

No one else is offering this.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Quisp said:


> GIAC $1150
> Stasis $1495 (25% off at Waterfest = $1120.50 means it is less than GIAC) and warranty
> 
> Difference is $345, not twice as much


i understood you already had the giac flash, and then again paid for stasis, thats what i meant by twice for 2 flashes but only having one in the end...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Quisp said:


> Tune B received ECU and it was physically damaged and although it may be able to be flashed they are not comfortable warrantying it because of the damage and I can not blame them. The ECU has screwdriver pry marks, gouges and gaps in the casing.


I don't blame them for refusing to flash an ECU that appears damaged.

What I would blame them for was if they sold you a tune and successfully flashed your ECU, but then denied you mechanical engine warranty coverage since the outer metal case of the ECU was damaged. This is what I misinterpreted your comments to mean.

Are you able to transfer the license for your GIAC tune and re-sell it, or is it a 100% loss?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

No, GIAC has a 30 day money back guarantee(minus the install cost) So I was able to get my money back without a hassle. 
I misunderstood what you meant by twice as much, my bad.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Poverty said:


> I doubt audi will loan out a car F.O.C whilst waiting for a tune.
> 
> Some people still reading too much into the audi/stasis relationship. Nothing to do with Audi North America.


 
Dealership gave me a loaner for two weeks while getting the stasis tune done and were great about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Audi clarified their position with Stasis late last year...
> 
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...rom-Audi-regarding-Stasis-(and-other-vendors)


 STASIS RELATIONSHIP WITH AUDI OF AMERICA 
In a letter to its dealers, Audi clarified the guidelines for engagement with STaSIS. The guidelines start and end with one very important principle: to take care of the customer. STaSIS works with Audi to provide a seamless, positive customer experience. 

While Audi has never recognized any aftermarket supplier as an “official partner,” STaSIS is the only supplier that delivers its products through more than 80 Audi dealerships across North America with a factory-matching warranty. 

STaSIS works with Audi to ensure that vehicles modified with our products are clearly flagged in the Audi warranty system to enable faster diagnostics and better customer service. 

STaSIS customers can have their vehicles serviced and repaired under warranty at any Audi dealership across North America—no hassles and no delays. This is unique to STaSIS. 

“Through proper communication, we expect that under no circumstance will a customer be delayed or denied repair 
in situations involving STaSIS and Audi products when repair is appropriate.” 
– Mark del Rosso, Chief Operating Officer and Peter Donnellan, Director After Sales, Audi of America, October 5, 2011 

This program is stronger than ever and has remained unchanged for over six years. 

“Audi’s policy on aftermarket products and specifically STaSIS has been in place for some time.” 
“The history that Audi of America enjoys with STaSIS has been and continues to be positive.” 
– Mark del Rosso, Chief Operating Officer, Peter Donnellan, Director After Sales, Audi of America, October 5, 2011 

View complete letter from Audi of America


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2004)

Quisp said:


> Dealership gave me a loaner for two weeks while getting the stasis tune done and were great about it.


 We are glad to hear it was smooth for you, we'll be waiting to hear your feedback on the upgrade. Thank you for your support!


----------

